# iMac G5 noise very disapointing



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

Purchased a brand new iMac G5 1.8GHz last week from Carbon Computing and I am very miffed!!
Took it home and set it up on my desk, turned it on and...what a bloody irritating noise! The constant annoying fan noise coming from the CPU fan is driving me insane. If I knew that this model of computer from Apple was this noisey I would not have purchased it in the first place. My older G4 iMac is perfectly SILENT!! This G5 iMac is not silent at all. It's not like I can place the G5 iMac under my desk to get away from the noise, the lcd is built into the case. If I run iTunes to drown out the fan buzz I'm OK. But sometimes I enjoy working in quiet. Those days are gone.
I called AppleCare and they told me to take it back to Carbon Computing, so I did. A couple days later Carbon calls me back and tells me to pick up the iMac G5 and that nothing is wrong, that this is NORMAL noise, and is to be expected.
I have owned many, many Apple computers over the past 15 years and this is the noisest one yet. Even more annoying than the dual 867 MDD I owned 2 years ago. At least I got a fan replacement kit from Apple to replace those noisey fans and then I placed the tower as far away from me as possible. My G5 tower is even quieter than the G5 iMac because again I can place the G5 tower on the floor 6 feet away from my ears and head. The screen (entire iMac) is sitting 2 feet in front of my face with the irritating fans spinning and making noise at the same level as my head and the sound is coming out of the bottom intake vents and reflecting off my desk. Then it gets worse if you even slightly push the iMac G5 CPU to do any task, it revs up like a power drill!!
Apple really dropped the ball (f&^%ing fumbled) on the design of this computer and they have lost my 15 years of telling all my friends and family to buy MAC because they're better designed yada, yada, yada. I know that the G5 runs hot, but the 2 other case fans in the top of the iMac G5 do not make any noise. So why didn't Apple just put the same brand of fan down by the CPU?! It is the only flaw in an otherwise gorgeous computer, but you I can't enjoy the full user experience with this problem.
I just wanted to let the ehmac community to be aware of my story so there are no more dissapointments. If you're in an office with a constant din then you probably will not notice it, but for home use in a quiet room...
I still currently own a Quadra 840, 7100, 7200, 8100, powerbook 190, powerbook 1400, powerbook PISMO G3, a B&W G3 400 tower, iMac G4 800 FS, a G5 tower and now the newest and only irritating member of my MAC family...the iMac G5, oh how it vexes me, I'm very vexed!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

despite what the store said there probably is something wrong with it. i'd keep at them.


----------



## davey-nb (Sep 15, 2004)

*It's a Lemon*



Timothy J said:


> Purchased a brand new iMac G5 1.8GHz last week from Carbon Computing and I am very miffed!!
> Took it home and set it up on my desk, turned it on and...what a bloody irritating noise! :


That's not how an iMac G5 behaves. Mine is almost totaly silent except when I'm accessing CDs or DVDs.
It's an absolute joy to work with, I stroke it every day and it keeps amazing me with its stunning performance.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I stroke it every day


welcome to ehmac, davey-nb, but this is an all ages forum. let's try to keep it clean!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Is it a 20"?
I remember reading somewhere that some of the 20" machines had some noise issues.

Apart from this, I agree with he others - this doesn't sound like a usual G5 iMac report.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

I have found that the iMac G5 can be pretty quiet in an open area. But put it into a computer hutch or somewhat enclosed area, and you'll hear the sound.

I noticed this when setting one up for my mother in law. I set it up on the box it came in on the middle of the floor. it was silent. I picked it up and put it on the wooden computer desk and suddenly I heard the fan. I think environment has a lot to do with the noise.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Do a search on Macintouch and there's plenty written about this noise issue.

Apparently, some energy settings (i.e. higher performance, hard disk spinning) will cause the processor to heat up more than usual. So I'd try to fiddle with these settings too.


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

For those of you who want more info here it is...

Brand new iMac G5 1.8 GHz 17 inch lcd 
built in bluetooth/bluetooth mouse & keyboard
built in airport extreme
extra 512 RAM
Superdrive

I am NOT a MAC novice. I am extremely savvy with Mac's. No matter what settings I use in the preferences (energy settings) it makes no difference to the noise the CPU fan makes. None at all!! Even just sitting on the desk idol not doing any tasks, the CPU fan is too noisey!
The iMac G5 is sitting in an open room about 30 feet by 40 feet wide and it is not in an enclosed cabinet. It is on a big huge partners desk.
To repeat myself the fan is just plain noisey!!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Answer...*

Hi!

My symapathy!

My Advice: "Bring it back" and be "vexed". 

Your the customer who's always right!

Good Luck!

davidslegend


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i have a 20" iMac - and from time to time the fan does have some noise to it - but about 95% of the time it doesnt - however, compared to my previous powermacs, my emac, and 1st gen imacs, the noise doesnt even compare to be as loud as them.

i would think that there probably is something wrong with your fan - 
check out these other message board threads on this issue - 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.68a55b67

http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48355&highlight=noisy+fan

**Sorry for the links to other message boards - but both threads contain too much info for me to copy and paste into here -


----------



## BravePilgrim (Jan 28, 2004)

*Noisy?*

I own a 20" imac G5 and while not as silent as the cube, it's a lot quieter than my G4 Quicksilver. Even my fanless LaCie d2 drive is noisy compared to the imac G5... but then again maybe my hearing is bad from listening to too much Heavy Metal


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Take it back to Carbon. And let me know whether Carbon takes it back, because I spend a lot of money there and if they don't take it back, I'll stop shopping there. 

My 20 imac g5 is whisper quiet. Not a peep. 

I feel bad for you and so should Carbon. Let them battle it out with Apple.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Of course before posting all this you called Carbon and ask them to see it, right? Else it just sound like trying to do bad publicity. 

Sorry but matters like this should be discussed with the seller first because they are probably going to be able to fix the problem before it become an inconveniance like it is right now...


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

He did take it to Carbon to see it and they told him the noise was normal.

I have the 20" iMac and it doesn't make any major fan noise. I was shocked once when I ran AHT of the disk and the thing started to sound like it was going to take off. I was on the phone with an Apple help guy he said under those circumstances it is normal because of running of the disk. It is much quieter than that under normal circumstances. I hear the fan but it is a little plasticy hum that you almost have to lean in to hear it. 

I would definitely go back to Carbon Computing and have them check it out again. 

I am quite surprised that CarbonKen hasn't picked up on this thread yet. Hmmmm.


----------



## TimR (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry but I have to agree with the majority here as my wife has a new 1.8 iMac G5 loaded up pretty good and it is really quiet. As in you can not hear the thing at all unless you rreally load it up......so I would think there is something wrong with yoru machine....hopefully they wll make it right.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Timothy J said:


> For those of you who want more info here it is...
> 
> Brand new iMac G5 1.8 GHz 17 inch lcd
> built in bluetooth/bluetooth mouse & keyboard
> ...


What version of the OS are you running? I know that some issues like this have been resolved by running Mac OS 10.3.7.

Posting the OS is very important and I encourage future posters to include this critical piece of information. For example, 10.3.8 on iBooks stops the eject key from working. The fix is repairing permissions but this is 10.3.8 specific so you can see the importance of listing the OS version.


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

Just so people fully understand...

*everything on the iMac is up to date 10.3.8 blah blah blah, there are no more updates available or preference fiddles to try, voodoo dances etc*. The OS is not going to have effect on a fan that sounds like a drill. It is a sound not the speed of the fan. It does get worse as the RPMs do increase. Then it's really loud! If I turn on the TV or stereo or wear ear plugs, that is the only update that works!! This iMac is a couple of days old and I did a google search and there have been complaints like mine since November of last year. I just did not know of till now when my iMac G5 made noise. So I am just spreading the word of my experience. 
I agree that posting the OS version is important, but in my instance a little moot. It is only a couple days old, it shipped with 10.3.6 for pete's sake. What OS did you think was on it...??? I'm not trying to be facetious. Just stop a lot of other people posting suggestions that will have no ramifications on my situation. This is not a jab at you daBoss, please don't misinterpret my words, emails and posts are very literal when being read and I mean no malice behind my statement. 
In my living room sits a G4 800 LCD iMac and it is whisper quiet. So what has happened to the new iMac G5? I know the iMac G5 has 3 fans compared to the G4's 1 fan, but really. The new G5 iMac is unbearable unless I have some other ambient noise in the room to drown out the drill-like fan noise coming from my NEW G5 iMac. People have to understand that because the iMac is at ear level on the desk in front of me, there is no way of escaping it. None. Except to rip the damn thing out!

I DID take the iMac G5 back to Carbon and a technician named Graham said that "after sitting on the bench for 30 minutes that my iMac G5 was no louder than any other iMac G5 he has heard."
So I asked him if the repair room was noisey and busy with lots of people and music and other MAC's nearby my Imac G5 to make the repiar area drown out the CPU fan noise and Graham did not answer my question just kept saying that my G5 iMac was _normal_.

Now when I went in on Wednesday to pick it up I asked the person (I did not get his name) behind the counter if they keep notes on complaints and send them to Apple so that as a company they might become _aware_ of my problem!
The guy reiterated what Graham had told me on the phone and then proceeded to tell me that this iMac G5 is quieter than a MDD dual tower (windtunnel MAC) or a G5 tower and I said what does that have to do with my problem! No reply, just a kind of smirky smiled expression on his face like *I was crazy and didn't know what I was talking about!* 
OK folks, over the past 15 years I have owned and worked on every single model of MAC there is!! I still own 13 different models today including a CLASSIC Mac! All them working and all of them still in use by my family members all over the city for work, email or typing essays for university. How can I say _every_ model of MAC. I was a non linear video editor for 10 years and every edit suite I worked in used MAC's exclusively and all the reception areas and book keepers in the offices all used MACs and I sat in front of or trouble shooted a _****_ load of models from Centris, Quadras, LCs, SE IIs, 7600, 8500, 9500, 9600, even old powerbook 170, 190,520 and duo's blah, blah, blah...
I think I know a frickin noisey CPU fan when I hear one. Especially because one of my best friends owns a 20 inch iMac G5 and it's in his bedroom which is whisper quiet and his iMac makes NO noise. I told all this to Carbon and it fell on deaf ears.
I'm not giving up, I'm calling either the owner or general manager about this problem.
The only reason I commented here at all at ehmac is so that other consumers may be aware that although the iMac G5 may look great in the showroom, the one you get in a sealed box at home is like throwing dice in Vegas. You may get snake eyes or you may roll sevens.

And yes I did call AppleCare. They didn't care!!


----------



## BIGBERTHA (Sep 2, 2004)

I’ve owned my 17-inch G5 iMac for a few months now and I must say that the fan noise is annoying to say the very least. It often becomes mind numbingly irritating. I often hear the fan noise from different locations in my apartment. For example, while I was watching CSI last night (in 5.1 surround) in my living room, I could hear fan noise while ripping a DVD to my hard drive. A master bedroom and 30 feet separate my office from the living room. That is too loud in my opinion. You are not alone Timothy J. I simply gave up complaining about it and decided to live with it. Other that the noise, it’s a great machine. A friend of mine bought the 20-inch version and it was silent. I even tried to push his G5 to the limit to see if the fans would start “whirring/whining” but I couldn’t hear anything. All I got was a nice, smooth, silent-like hum. Nothing like the chainsaw that I unleash whenever I use my 17-inch G5. Sucks…eh?


----------



## MACaroni and cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Im sorry to hear about your computer. It definitely has to be a defect. I have had my Imac G5 20" for almost a month now, and there is not a single peep. The only noises it makes are when it is reading CDs or DVDs. Why dont you go to Carbon, and compare it to the ones he has on display. Perhaps you can bring yours in and have him unplug a display model; take them both to a quiet room. if you are still dissatisfied with the result, trade it in for something else you like.

Danny


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

*This problem is well documented*

Type "imac noise problem" into Google and you can see that this problem is well known. 

Call up Ron Paley at Carbon and tell him you want a new machine. Plain and simple.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Get a second opinion.*

Take your machine to another Authorized Apple Service Provider (AASP), for a second opinion.

Find a Authorized Apple Service Provider:
http://wheretobuy.apple.com/ca_locator/service.html

You will find at least a half dozen within driving distance. You probably already know who they are.

-
I think SkyHook was on to something with the anti-static rubber mats that the service providers use, it would definitely deaden any additional rattle or humming.

The iMac G5 does not have any rubber feet, it only has one foot with some sort of thin padding on the bottom, I have found that this padding seems to were off to a powdery substance, maybe to help in 'swiveling' the computer from side to side.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Timothy J said:


> For those of you who want more info here it is...
> 
> Brand new iMac G5 1.8 GHz 17 inch lcd
> built in bluetooth/bluetooth mouse & keyboard
> ...


My condolences to you...but your iMac is having issues that the store needs to be addressed. 

Our G5 iMac is runs silently all the time. It's the quietest computer we have ever owned and a helluva lot quieter than the jet-engine sound of the fan in our old eMac; now THAT was a loud computer. 

Take your G5 back for more tests or a new machine. It should not be loud at all.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

At least it doesnt sound like some wierd alien noise like PCs


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Timothy, sorry I didn't see this thread until now. RicktheChemist just brought it to my attention. I'm just a sales guy so there's nothing I can tell you without overstepping my authority, but I will definately bring this to the direct attention to the service manager and the general manager.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

That is very odd indeed. I have a 17" set up on the standard crappy shelves at the store, and haven't noticed any major noise.
I would pester the service at Apple or the store again. Try to get into the room with them so you can hear if they hear it too.


----------



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

We have sold quite a few iMac G5s, and I have had a customer bring their iMac G5 17" back stating that the fan is far too annoying. We have replaced the main board twice, however he is still having the same issue. No such luck in remedying it to this point.

On normal usage you don't hear it, but change to HIghest Performance and use it for a while.. or better yet, turn it on in target disk mode and you should hear the noise he is hearing. The fans are on full bore and are quite annoying.

To me.. it is almost one of those quirks that there may be no probable solution as of yet.. but you might find it fixed in the next release of the iMac. (Sometimes it doesn't pay to be the first to try out new Apple toys)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*"after sitting on the bench for 30 minutes that my iMac G5 was no louder than any other iMac G5 he has heard."
*

they are lying. plain and simple. take it somewhere else.


----------



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

Pamela said:


> *"after sitting on the bench for 30 minutes that my iMac G5 was no louder than any other iMac G5 he has heard."
> *
> 
> they are lying. plain and simple. take it somewhere else.


 No accounting for whomever looked at the iMac ... however my customer's iMac was running for well over two hours with almost every application launched (e.g. running a movie, scrolling in Word, playing iTuenes.. all at the same time) and the iMac handled it all without ever even making more that a whisper of a sound. Setting it up as target disk mode make the noise come up almost as soon as it was booted.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Pamela said:


> they are lying. plain and simple. take it somewhere else.


Wow, those are very strong words. I'm not in service, but I do know that it is often hard to re-create problems that people have at home. Also I'm sure Carbon is a noisier environment than the customers home is and something that may be loud at home would hardly register here.

I just don't see what our service department would have to gain by "lying" to the customer and I have to say I take offence to that wording, especially by someone who wasn't there.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i agree with ck. it can be very hard to replicate something like a noise, especially when it can be a subjective issue. it's kind of harsh to be accusing the service department of lying.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

well I apologize if you take offence. I guess it's just my experience with apple resellers. I find them extremely unhelpful. Complete assholes actually. But I have never had an experience with your store so I take back "lying". But you have to admit it sounds like he got rude service with them just trying to shoo him away and not answering direct questions. 

*So I asked him if the repair room was noisey and busy with lots of people and music and other MAC's nearby my Imac G5 to make the repiar area drown out the CPU fan noise and Graham did not answer my question just kept saying that my G5 iMac was normal.

Now when I went in on Wednesday to pick it up I asked the person (I did not get his name) behind the counter if they keep notes on complaints and send them to Apple so that as a company they might become aware of my problem!

The guy reiterated what Graham had told me on the phone and then proceeded to tell me that this iMac G5 is quieter than a MDD dual tower (windtunnel MAC) or a G5 tower and I said what does that have to do with my problem! No reply, just a kind of smirky smiled expression on his face like I was crazy and didn't know what I was talking about! *


retail is so quick to sell but not even remotely quick to help out the customer with their product. if there is anything I've learned with retail is that if you know you're in the right then you have to be tough with these people. Go STRAIGHT to the highest manager...tell them you aren't happy with the service you're getting and tell them what you want or you'll take YOUR and EVERYONE YOU KNOW's business elsewhere. Get your money back and buy it from the apple store.

or, if you want to WASTE more of your VALUABLE time, take is somewhere else and get a second opinion.


----------



## hercep (Sep 13, 2004)

I had the very same noise problem described here. My advice would be to be persistent with Apple and if Applecare will not help you, talk to Customer Relations. They were very helpful to me.
I had the same problem with a service centre telling me that my iMac noise was normal as well, even though the buzzing sound could be heard down the hall from my home office. In my experience, Apple resellers in the Vancouver area are horrible. I can't wait until Apple opens stores in Canada. Competition can only be good! 
After that, I just dealt with Apple and insisted that they send me a replacement, which they did. Just remember to be polite, but persistent. 
Don't give up, your iMac should not be that noisy. 
Good luck.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Please keep us informed regarding the eventual outcome of this problem. Carbon is definitely allowed the benefit of the doubt, but if they don't come through given a second chance, I think that's good information to have as a consumer.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I just ordered an iMac 17" 1.5 GHz w/ Combo and bluetooth last night. I hope that it doesn't make too much noise. Does anyone have any idea of what percentage of iMac's rolling off the line are exhibiting excessive noise? Maybe I'll start a poll.
feeling a little nervous and a little excited to replace the ole CRT iMac.
matt


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I got the 17" 1.8 for home, and it's whisper quiet.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Pamela.. I will love to see the day that Apple tells you NO! and when an Apple STORE in Vancouver (when it opens; if ever) refuses to service a product for you or refuses to return a product.. Apple stores are still very new but I've heard many a horror story about them... 

Also, Pamela, I would like to know if you've ever worked in a retail computer store environment? Have you ever been on the other side of the desk/counter?
*


Dude...are you joking me? Get a grip. I am ALLOWED to complain about the customer service that I have received from apple resellers if I wasn't happy with their service. The fact is that the stores out here in Vancouver are NOTORIUS for treating customers like $hit. They are rude and arrogant....and that's even if they give you the time of day in the first place! And it's not even like I've ever gone storming into a store demanding things. I am always pleasant and I'm an informed buyer that knows a thing or two about computers. I've been in retail and I know how to get them to be nice and help you.

I was in the Seattle Apple store on the weekend and it was like NIGHT and DAY. They were nice, friendly, helpful, accomodating and happy to help you. Like NIGHT and FREAKING day compared to the service in resellers in Vancouver.

Even apple by phone has been nothing short of helpful and accomodating with the couple of battery problems I've had.

Do you think I'm an idiot? I spend most of my days doing other people's jobs for them whether it's banking, insurance or retail. The fact is very few people know how to do their jobs and I have to waste my god damn time doing their jobs for them instead of my own job. I'm sick of it. I worked in retail/service for 5 years so don't even talk to me about this crap. I was always very good at my job and very knowledgable and always helped the customer and if I couldn't help them I'd lead them to someone that could. Customers are customers. Without them there would be no business. Customers can make or break a company. They have a right to be respected when they've purchased a product or service regardless of how informed they are. That's the COMPANY'S job....to help the customer not just AFTER they've spent their hard earned money on YOUR product/service....they should also be properly informed before hand. You can't just take thousands of their dollars and then shut the god damn door on them. End of story.

I can't believe how much bull$hit I've gotten for taking this position. I'm not taking back anything I've said. I am speaking from MY experiences. Deal with it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> As a test, go watch a DVD and then use iDVD to burn a DVD and tell me if it is still whisper quiet...
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> RtC


What part of "whisper quiet" did you not understand???

I don't just sit and look at it, I run the crap out of it.

And it is whisper quiet.

Once in a while the fans will rev up, and then it goes right back down.

to.

you guess it.

Whisper quiet.

funny that.




cheers.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

don't waste your breath groobetube. Some people aren't listening.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

edit: I think we must have posted at the same time....

but Rick, since you did get so defensive about it, care to explain it? I'd like to know why the fact that I have stated (albeit, so bluntly) that the service from Vancouver resellers is so horrendous has ruffled so many feathers? You aren't the first I've heard from. Is there something I should understand about apple and its resellers that I don't know about that would make the topic so sensitive?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## AV8R (Dec 7, 2004)

FWIW
One of the reasons I bought an iMac is because it's silent.
The one I test drove at Best Buy was silent.
The one a co-worker owns is silent.
Mine dosen't make any noise at all.
YMMV


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

in any case. carbonKen seems like a good guy, maybe something will be resolved and all will be happy.

ahhh the bliss of a quiet machine.

sorry rtc, you seemed a little defensive and I reacted.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I think the customer experience is incredibly subjective. For example, I ****ing hate dealing with WestWorld Computers here in Vancouver, but in Calgary they're pretty all right.

I've never had a problem dealing with Simply Computing, but some of my customers (disclaimer: I work for London Drugs in the Computer Dept.) tell me that Simply treats them quite poorly.

I think that part of the problem is that Apple's policies towards resellers are pretty freaking strict. They don't like taking machines back unless they are DOA, for example, and service depots have a very short window for getting warranty repairs done when they involve getting parts from Apple.


----------



## hercep (Sep 13, 2004)

I have to say that my experiences with Simply Computing has been downright disgusting. They are rude, unhelpful and could care less about their customers. I in general have found that the majority of the resellers in Vancouver are incompetent when it comes to customer service. But that's just my experience. I look forward to the day that an Apple store opens in Vancouver.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm glad some people here from Vancouver backed me up on this. Maybe now that more people know there might be something done.

I'll chat with you RtC  I'm a nice person too...I swear...lol I just get so fed up with any companies treating customers poorly. I've been getting a LOT of it lately and I can't take it anymore.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Eh. London Drugs treated me good before I worked there. The only trick was finding a store that had staff that were knowledgeable in Macs. Not so much an issue any more, at least in Vancouver proper.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

London Drugs doesn't do service for macs do they? I love London Drugs


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Sales yes. Software service (system recoveries and stuff like that) is at the discretion of the store's Mac guy. Warranty service can't be done in store, but they can be sent out to a repair facility in Richmond (Apple does need to be called first by the user, though).


----------



## hercep (Sep 13, 2004)

The London Drugs in North Vancouver, on Lonsdale has a sales person in the computer department who is very knowledgable about Macs. If you ever go there, he is the only one there with a beard and in his 50's......


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

Does anyone's new iMac sound like this:

Audio Test


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL! YIKES! That sounds like a chainsaw massacre!


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

That's the file I sent to Apple and they agreed with me & my Apple Reseller that it was way to loud. This is the second mid-plane assembly I have put in and it sounds exactly the same as the first. Apple says 'no' to a new mid-plane until I take it to a Apple certified repair center(about 1 hour away). I'd like to... if they could fix it there the same day.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

just tell them to put you on the list and don't take it in until they are ready to work on it. I doubt a repair would take more than 1 day unless they didn't have the replacement parts in stock.

What's a mid-plane assembly?


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

Mid-plane assembly is the processor, video card and fans that are attached to the mother board. The Apple Certified repair center has to listen to the computer and give their opinion about it. The first Mid-plane took about 3-4 days to get here from California.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

hhmmm. that's interesting. what are the odds that you'd have two bum assemblies?? Is it a bad batch that apple has produced or something? If not then you have to wonder if it's the motherboard causing the issues....the root of the problem. It _does_everything essentially. 

This like this always make me wonder. Like for instance, we have a bulb that always burns out way faster than any others in our house. You keep replacing the bulb and the same thing keeps happening. This makes me thing there is something closer to the root that is the problem, like the housing or wiring. Computers can't be that much different. If it's the motherboard controlling all of these things, and this is the second assembly you've had then why wouldn't one look at the motherboard or powersuppy as the root of the problem? 

Just a thought.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

The sound comes out of the bottom of the iMac just left of the Apple symbol. It's the fan thats blowing on the processor and trying to keep it cool during heavy use. I can't figure out how to replace it.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

i take it you've kept track of the temp with one of those little utilities? what temp does it kick on at? my powerbook takes a serious amount of heavy usage and time to kick on.

I just find it so hard to believe that you got a second faulty assembly. it's gotta be something deeper controlling the fan speed/frequency.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

Any utilities that are free? All I know the noise is there(but not crazy insane loud) when it's not doing anything. As soon as I start up Garageband + something else or World of Warcraft, UT 2004 or SoF II it goes way up to what was in the audio file.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

this is the temp utility that I use...worked well for me when my last powerbook was having fan issues. It'll help you see at what temperature the fan really kicks on. My old powerbook was kicking on way too early compared to other people...(not that this will help you fix the sound, but it might help you isolate the problem)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19994


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Kevlar said:


> Does anyone's new iMac sound like this:
> 
> Audio Test


I've never heard a G5 iMac before but I've heard that sound in lot's of PC's and it sounds like one of the fans has a bad bearing and needs to be replaced right away.

Laterz


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

so he got a _second_ fan with bad bearings?? That's some seriously bad quality control, no?


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Kevlar - I'm late to the party of course, but what were you doing while your iMac was making that god awful racket.

Mine spins up pretty good if I'm burning a CD or DVD and doing other stuff at the same time but man oh man, nothing like that!!!!


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

That particular audio bit was recorded when I was playing World of Warcraft. I can reproduce it when playing Total Annihilation, SoFII, UT 2004 and just about anything that needs huge amounts of CPU power.

As I'm writing this my temps are:

CPU 45.3
Hard Drive 27
Smart Disk 26

I'll post a bit later with temps for some of the games I've listed.

cya 

Results playing World of Warcraft:

CPU 69.1-70
Hard Drive 57
Smart 62


----------



## flytnx (Oct 9, 2003)

*well..*

i can see where both of you are coming from and i've been on both sides of the fence.. pamela, i am in toronto and i can say carbon is by far the best and do treat you with respect if you give them the same. there are other stores in toronto where yes, they do treat you like mr. 5,000+tax sale just walked in the door, oh no wait! that's mr 1,700+tax screw him. heres one thing i find, since apples financial recovery their system prices have shot through the roof and as such some of the people working at the dealerships think they sell/service bmw's (anyhow.) the bottom line is, REGARDLESS of the service environment noisy or not, if the customer states that this is the problem then you re-create the environment thatit happens in and if you can not, then they do battle with apple not throw it back in the customers face. anyhow, this is just a rant 



Pamela said:


> *Pamela.. I will love to see the day that Apple tells you NO! and when an Apple STORE in Vancouver (when it opens; if ever) refuses to service a product for you or refuses to return a product.. Apple stores are still very new but I've heard many a horror story about them...
> 
> Also, Pamela, I would like to know if you've ever worked in a retail computer store environment? Have you ever been on the other side of the desk/counter?
> *
> ...


----------



## flytnx (Oct 9, 2003)

seriously though, did you record that sitting on the tarmack of an airport in a 747 awaiting take off? 



Kevlar said:


> Does anyone's new iMac sound like this:
> 
> Audio Test


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for recording that sound bite. 
There is no way this computer shouls sound like that...no wonder you are pi$$ed.
stop at nothing to return it!


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm going to to call Apple again tomorrow(Saturday) and see if they will send me another mid-plane. I don't want to take it to some shop an hour away to have them say 'Yep, it's not supposed to sound like that, we'll have it back to you in 2 weeks, cya'.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm starting to feel lucky. My experience with Mac dealers in Vancouver has been great. Mind you, it's pretty much all been at Simply Computing, but I don't have any complaints, they've been fantastic. May I ask where you people have been going so I know where to avoid?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

mac station downtown has been the worst for me so far...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The only one that I've been to that really irked me that West World computers. They're arrogant and unhelpful.

That said, the guy in their Calgary branch are jim dandy.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I'm hoping that this week Purolator will drop off my new mid-plane. The noise is still there and it's still driving me insane after about 3 hours on the computer.

Just out of curiosity, did someone post my audio file over at the apple support forums?


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Just recently got one of those myself this week for 500 bux "rebuild" and i love the fact that all is in one box as i also own a DP 1.8 G5 tower. 
Now that i also see the fact that this little imac G5 single processor is actually very fan noisy and runs quite Hot at 65 to 70 Degrees and i don't like my CPU to be that hot as my dp 1.8 is at 45 degrees no matter what i throw at it whether it is games or intense graphic rendering.


Is there by any chance a way to run it cooler? or quieter?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Two questions: how can a G5 be brand new when G5's were discontinued two years ago? and why on earth didn't you try it out at Carbon Computing before purchasing it? Sounds more like a machine that was refurbished—poorly.

Never mind: just looked at the date on the first post.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

**from the dead*.*


----------

